# Source for replacement PCB mount transformers



## Phantom_Sandwich (Jun 24, 2015)

Im in a little bit of a predicament. I have some small 'truss mount' dimmers that are in need of repair (Elation Uni-bar). They are no longer made, and I cannot get a replacement board. I have found the issue to be the PCB mounted transformer oddly enough. There is a part number on it, however searching for it returns nothing. 

I have looked through the typical electronic component suppliers that I usually use (Digi-key, Mouser) (I might add I am in the US), and searches return nothing like what I need.

The label says, and from what it looks like, there are 2x 120V inputs on the primary, and 1x 9v output on the secondary (150ma current rating). It is a PCB mounted encapsulated transformer.

I have added a photo of both sides to show what I am talking about. Does anyone have a clue as to where I can find one of these for purchase? I have always had problems identifying and replacing transformers because of their wildly different characteristics.

Any help would be appreciated
Thanks!


----------



## VCTMike (Jun 25, 2015)

Phantom_Sandwich said:


> Im in a little bit of a predicament. I have some small 'truss mount' dimmers that are in need of repair (Elation Uni-bar). They are no longer made, and I cannot get a replacement board. I have found the issue to be the PCB mounted transformer oddly enough. There is a part number on it, however searching for it returns nothing.
> 
> I have looked through the typical electronic component suppliers that I usually use (Digi-key, Mouser) (I might add I am in the US), and searches return nothing like what I need.
> 
> ...



It looks like you can order a replacement board for about $40 from here:

http://parts.elationlighting.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=27-001-1067&ProductLine=UNI BAR


----------



## Phantom_Sandwich (Jun 25, 2015)

VCTMike said:


> It looks like you can order a replacement board for about $40 from here:
> 
> http://parts.elationlighting.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=27-001-1067&ProductLine=UNI BAR



Sadly I have tried calling them/ordering several times and have been given the runaround. Told me they were getting more in, then said it was discontinued, then they have them, then after checking, they don't. Usually elation is pretty good, but they messed up with this.


----------



## FMEng (Jun 26, 2015)

There isn't another source. There is no standard for the physical characteristics of a PCB mount transformer, so the odds of finding one that fits both mechanically and electrically is nil. You have to have the OEM part.


----------



## JD (Jun 26, 2015)

You indicated there are two 120v primary windings. Often, this is the case so that it can be patched to run off 240 volts. Are both primaries open? If not, I would use the other winding. Usually, there are internal thermal fuses. These can go bad and leave the transformer open. In your picture, I see a little burn near the bottom left. What's that about? The transformer looks to output 150ma at 9 volts. If that's so, there are plenty of wall-wart adapters that provide that output. Might be another option.


----------

